# Marlin 336ss 30-30



## DeerHead12 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am looking into buying a gun for target shooting and deer hunting I am wondering if the marlin 336ss in 30-30 is a good choice or if i should go for something like a .308 for more power and range. 
-thanks


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I'll take a stab at this.

If target is part of what you are looking for, Look at the 6 MM clas of cartridges. If you are going to get really serious about it and get into competition, then the 6.5X284 is the current ruling long range cartridge. The .243, 6.5X55, 260 Rem, .284, 7mm-08 and 280 Rem all fit into that category as well.

Any one of those cartridges would work good for deer as well. The larger of those listed would be doable Elk guns as well with some heavier bullets.

The .243, 6.5X55 and 260 have some nice rounds that would be usable for varmet and prairie dogs as well.

If availability of ammo matter, stick with a more standard round. .243 or .308 are about the most popular you can find.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

i hate to toute my pet cartridge...so ill make it quick.

you cant go wrong with the 6.5x55.

1) Readily avalible ammo (nore so than other 6.5 or 260)

2) Light enough (with proper bullets) for varmints & Predators

3) Viable Elk/moose gun with heavy bullets and good placement (thoulsands of Scandenavians cant be wrong dd: )

4) cartridge is inherantly accurate

5) Good, accurate, inexpensive, reliable bolt actions are easy to find. For Surpluss, Sweedish Mausers are great. HOWA also manufactors sevaral quality guns chambered for this cartridge.

Downside? $.07 more per round than a 30-30, and $.15 more per round than .308

P.S: dont mind me, im alwase touting the 6.5x55 

Just my :2cents:


----------



## DeerHead12 (Feb 4, 2005)

mr.trooper said:


> i hate to toute my pet cartridge...so ill make it quick.
> 
> you cant go wrong with the 6.5x55.
> 
> ...


----------

